# Bildposition eigeben zum Ausrichten?



## farblos (28. Mai 2004)

Morgen.
Fange gleich mal an. Und zwar habe ich volgendes Problem - Ich möchte ein Bild in PS CS Punktgenau Ausrichten. 

Arbeitsschritte: Neue Datei erstellen 21cm x 10,5cm dann habe ich eine neue Ebene erstellt und dort alles mit einer Farbe gefüllt. Nun habe ich die Breite auf 70% Skaliert. So weit so gut. Doch jetzt steht das ja in der mitte und genau das soll es nicht machen. Die Fläche soll am linken Rand auf 0 stehen also ganz links eben.

Ich würde jetzt gerne das irgendwo als Zahlen einstellen. So wie in Quark oder FreeHand oder so etwas. 
Geht das irgendwo oder gibt es da eine andere Möglichkeit? Vielleicht das ich direkt beim Skalieren einstellen kann das PS das von recht machen soll oder sotwas.

Habe schon im Netz gesucht und in der Hilfe und in Büchern nachgeschaut, doch leider nicht wirklich etwas gefunden was mir da weiter hilft. Doch es kann natürlich auch sein das ich zu verpeilt bin um jetzt das richtige zu finden.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und versteht was ich meine.
Sage jetzt schon mal Danke.


----------



## Alexander Groß (28. Mai 2004)

Hast du mal ein Beispielbild. Irgendwie hab ich das nicht ganz verstanden.

Alex


----------



## Fey (28. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

wenn du strg-t drückst, kannst du ja in der oberen Menüleiste einige Einstellungen machen. Unter anderem kannst du den "Mittelpunkt" verschieben.

Klick einfach die obere linke Ecke an und gib dann die Skalierungswerte an. Dann sitzt es auch am linken Rand auf 0. Hab dir das in der Grafik mal "gescreenshotet" 

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## farblos (28. Mai 2004)

Danke!

ja, so gehts.

Poste aber trutzdem mal eben das Bild, damit es deutlicher wird was wir meinten


----------

